# How do you Carry your XD?



## Joeshwa24

So I’m wondering how you guys carry your XD's. I have only ever had 1911's to this point and always carried cocked and locked. Well that’s not really an option on the XD you ether have a round chambered and rely only on the Grip and trigger safety or you must rack a round when you pull. When I’m at home I keep the chamber empty and when I am walking around town with it I keep one in the chamber, So what do you guys do?


----------



## Todd

Always loaded. In times of stress, fine motor control is diminished. No way I want to potentially fumble chambering a round or have my fingers slip as I'm trying to rack the slide. An empty gun is a useless gun. You might as well carry a brick if you carry without a round in the chamber.


----------



## Joeshwa24

Good point and it is the same point that has been made to me over and over. The only reason I dont leave one in the chamber at home is my 3 and half year old. Shs is very sneeky very fast and very curiouse a bad combo... although I do keep it on my hip and never leave it where she can look at much less touch it. If it is in the safe under the bed (an electro that I can open in the dark very quickly) I keep one in the chamber. I guess I may start just keeping one in there.


----------



## Todd

Joeshwa24 said:


> Good point and it is the same point that has been made to me over and over. The only reason I dont leave one in the chamber at home is my 3 and half year old. Shs is very sneeky very fast and very curiouse a bad combo... although I do keep it on my hip and never leave it where she can look at much less touch it. If it is in the safe under the bed (an electro that I can open in the dark very quickly) I keep one in the chamber. I guess I may start just keeping one in there.


My XD is either on my hip or in a electronic "safe" as well. Occasionally I will carry in my Maxpedition Pack if I am out with the kids (see Man Purse thread), but the gun goes back on the hip when I'm home. I've got 5 year old and a 7 month old sons. I'm not worried about them getting the gun. If they can disarm me, then I shouldn't be carrying. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joeshwa24

LOL...True.


----------



## NewMexicoJoe

Right now I'm carrying mine in a brown U.P.S. box on its way to my local dealer. first one


----------



## JeffWard

Cocked and Locked.

Your XD is a single action gun, just like a 1911. If the cocking button is raised, it's cocked.

With the trigger safety, and the grip safety, you are just as safe as your 1911. As Mike would say, keep your booger hook off the bang switch until you're ready to ventilate something...


----------



## Eman

JeffWard said:


> Cocked and Locked.
> 
> Your XD is a single action gun, just like a 1911. If the cocking button is raised, it's cocked.
> 
> With the trigger safety, and the grip safety, you are just as safe as your 1911. As Mike would say, keep your booger hook off the bang switch until you're ready to ventilate something...


+1

Cocked and locked always. Mentally, I don't want to have any different scenerios of how I'm carrying going through my head if the SHTF. IMO


----------



## spacedoggy

If you don't carry with one in the chamber, why carry at all. You will never know if and when and what and how many. When I did carry one of my XD's, had three at one time, I would lock the slide back, drop a round in, close the slide and load a full magazine. Why do I drop one in like I do? Good question. To save the life of my bullet and I believe it's a safer way. A few days back this guy at my range empty his pistol so he could shoot range rounds and I saw that his round was pushed in half way. He did not see a problem until I explain pressure to him and he had a very good chance of killing himself. It was a 40. He now load like I do.


----------



## Todd

spacedoggy said:


> A few days back this guy at my range empty his pistol so he could shoot range rounds and I saw that his round was pushed in half way. He did not see a problem until I explain pressure to him and he had a very good chance of killing himself. It was a 40. He now load like I do.


Good catch. A lot of people don't look for set back and keep loading the same round over and over again.


----------



## Joeshwa24

Yeah I drop a round into the Chamber... its the same round over and over... but thats not a problem... right?


----------



## jfdavis58

I don't do the drop one into the chamber bit, preferring to load it as designed--from a magazine. One of the first things I did after buying my XDs was acquire several extra magazines from the Springfield Armory store.

I load a CCW in the morning, unload before bed with this plan: two or three magazines full to be carried as spares and one other full mag minus N rounds-the 'chamber mag'. The chamber mag provides cartridges from just after practice at the range and daily until empty. The CCW gets unloaded in the evening and the chambered round is placed in a jar. The following morning a second round is loaded from the 'chamber mag'; it's unloaded at night and stored in the jar. A full mag replaces the chamber mag before holstering the gun.

At the end of 7, 8, 9, 12, 13 or 15 cycles the chamber mag is empty, the jar full. I reload the chamber mag from factory fresh from box. The chamber mag stays in a dresser drawer except for loading and practice. I check these once chambered rounds with a micrometer and expend them at the next practice or pull them if set back. Having a full jar of 'ammo that needs to be fired' is a _reason _my wife understands better than just simply sneaking off to the range.

Even before CC was allowed I carried a car gun, always. I've used this loading plan since the late 70's without problem-never blown-up gun. It's not something I designed, rather I got it from some other 'old guy'.

If you are worried about my home defense, don't. Twelve gauge combat shotgun in a rack over the bed is my preference over the handgun for that task.


----------



## Todd

jfdavis58 said:


> If you are worried about my home defense, don't. Twelve gauge combat shotgun in a rack over the bed is my preference over the handgun for that task.


Assuming you're able to get to the shotty, that is. Someone kicks in your door while you're making breakfast, odds are you're not going to have the long gun leaning against the the stove. I'd rather have the XD on my hip and be able to fight my way to the long gun as opposed to asking a home invader to hang on a second while I go arm myself.


----------



## babs

JeffWard said:


> ...keep your booger hook off the bang switch until you're ready to ventilate something...


HEHEHEHEHE!!!!

Jeff.. You just made my day! 
That gets the funniest thing I've heard all day award!:anim_lol:


----------



## babs

Ok so learning up on this XD single action striker-fire...

I'm beginning to realize this is one reason the XD's are quite popular.. Simple Single Action.. even moreso than the 1911.. 

No decockers or safeties to deal with.

You just load, rack and holster it, assuming you're proficient enough to NOT to touch mr trigger or mr grip safety.


----------



## Todd

babs said:


> You just load, rack and holster it, assuming you're proficient enough to *NOT to touch mr trigger or mr grip safety.*


At the same time.


----------



## JeffWard

You can thank Mike Barham for the "booger hook" quote. But then he doesn't read XD threads... A true Glockaholic avoids XD's like the plague... He might be temped to shoot one once... Then you never know. Sky-high bore axis and all....


----------



## saveferris4231

spacedoggy said:


> If you don't carry with one in the chamber, why carry at all. You will never know if and when and what and how many. When I did carry one of my XD's, had three at one time, I would lock the slide back, drop a round in, close the slide and load a full magazine. Why do I drop one in like I do? Good question. To save the life of my bullet and I believe it's a safer way. A few days back this guy at my range empty his pistol so he could shoot range rounds and I saw that his round was pushed in half way. He did not see a problem until I explain pressure to him and he had a very good chance of killing himself. It was a 40. He now load like I do.


think you could elaborate on why that is dangerous? i'm new :smt083


----------



## Todd

saveferris4231 said:


> think you could elaborate on why that is dangerous? i'm new :smt083


It's called set back. It causes the pressure to increase dramatically, which then can cause your gun to go KABOOM. And not in the good way.


----------



## JeffWard

To elaborate further...

Every time you pull back the slide, and drive a cartridge into the chamber, the tip of the bullet is rammed into the feed ramp, and pushed up, into the chamber.

Continually chambering the same round, day, after day, after day, MAY cause the bullet to eventually be pushed deeper into the case, reducing the case volume behind the bullet.

Same powder, less space, equals more pressure. Too much pressure in the case equals VERY bad, in unsupported chamber guns.


Keep an eye on your defense rounds if you repetedly chamber the same round, loading and unloading. Put them all on a flat desk-top and run a ruler across the tops. They should all be the same length. If one is "set back", toss it. Or pull it and reload it if you are a reloader.

This is common in 45 ACP, since the bullets are very wide, and short, and the cartridge head-spaces on the case. It will chamber fine, but create a lot of extra pop. In .40 S&W and +P+ 9mm loads, the pressure is very high anyway. With 9mm, the bullets are so "pointy", it's less common, but 40s and 45s have an issue. 40's are more dangerous, since the load pressures are very high to begin with.

FYI


----------



## FHBrumb

I think it's important to have the pistol in the same condition all the time. If you practice the same way over and over, then you can develop a "rack it then fire it" system pretty well. It's not going to be as fast as someone coming from the holster hot, but you can do it.

At any rate, I think having the pistol chaimbered in one instance, and not in another is inviting disaster. Nothing worse then hearing a click, when you expected a bang.

I stay hot, and lock the pistol in a small safe under my bed at night.


----------



## saveferris4231

JeffWard said:


> To elaborate further...
> 
> Every time you pull back the slide, and drive a cartridge into the chamber, the tip of the bullet is rammed into the feed ramp, and pushed up, into the chamber.
> 
> Continually chambering the same round, day, after day, after day, MAY cause the bullet to eventually be pushed deeper into the case, reducing the case volume behind the bullet.
> 
> Same powder, less space, equals more pressure. Too much pressure in the case equals VERY bad, in unsupported chamber guns.
> 
> Keep an eye on your defense rounds if you repetedly chamber the same round, loading and unloading. Put them all on a flat desk-top and run a ruler across the tops. They should all be the same length. If one is "set back", toss it. Or pull it and reload it if you are a reloader.
> 
> This is common in 45 ACP, since the bullets are very wide, and short, and the cartridge head-spaces on the case. It will chamber fine, but create a lot of extra pop. In .40 S&W and +P+ 9mm loads, the pressure is very high anyway. With 9mm, the bullets are so "pointy", it's less common, but 40s and 45s have an issue. 40's are more dangerous, since the load pressures are very high to begin with.
> 
> FYI


thanks for the info man. never thought about that before.


----------



## LOCKnLOAD

*That is an easy question*

Any Marine or X-Marine will tell you!!
Locked, Cocked and ready to Rock!!
I live outside Philadelphia where most parts are worse than 90% of Iraq. Someone brought up a good point in saying why carry a gun if it isn't loaded. If someone wants my car or NIKE AIR MAX I'm sure they will be ready to do just that, fully loaded with one in the chamber. I will be ready to not let them, with one in the chamber and one in their A**!!


----------



## Shipwreck

Every gun I own, except my Buckmark, is loaded with one in the chamber at all times...

Depending on the scenario - you might be lucky just to get your gun out - don't count on having time to work the slide to load the gun.... You may not have it...


----------



## Heretic

I live in Flint, MI. dont know if you've heard of the place, but its a very dangerous city to live in? I carry with one in the pipe and cocked everytime i leave the house. (XD-40). Gettin ready to get something little bigger though, Im like'in the Para .45 Carry's. Pricy though.

I sleep next to 12 ga. shotty & .357 S&W Mag., one in the chamber but not cocked :smt022.


----------



## Jackle1886

That is a bad city. K-zoo isn't too bad, stay away from the north side. Benton Harbor and Lansing are the bad ones I frequent. No handgun yet, the .357 and the .44mag are in the gun case, and a 12 gauge is within a step from my bed. When I do have a carry gun, it's loaded at all times. No messing with racking one, or a safety, or cocking a hammer. Point and pull :smt033


----------



## b-diddy

Naive question of the day:

What are US regulations for carrying a concealed weapon? I'm in Kelowna British Columbia Canada and it's a no-go here.

Federal laws state that you can't leave a gun loaded in your home as far as I know. 

Things suuuuuure seem different across the border.

:smt023


----------



## Todd

b-diddy said:


> Naive question of the day:
> 
> What are US regulations for carrying a concealed weapon?
> 
> :smt023


They vary from state to state. There are no issue, may issue, and shall issue states. No issue, no CCW, period. May issue, they can issue, but they probably won't. Shall issue, unless the state can provide a good reason why you can't carry (felon, mental illness, etc.) you can get a CCW. Places you can carry vary by state as well. Check out http://www.handgunlaw.us/ and it will give you a good idea of what the different state's rules are.


----------



## b-diddy

Todd said:


> They vary from state to state. There are no issue, may issue, and shall issue states. No issue, no CCW, period. May issue, they can issue, but they probably won't. Shall issue, unless the state can provide a good reason why you can't carry (felon, mental illness, etc.) you can get a CCW. Places you can carry vary by state as well. Check out http://www.handgunlaw.us/ and it will give you a good idea of what the different state's rules are.


Great Link! Thanks!

What's involved in getting a license to carry?

Testing? Breathalizer? Flipping a coin? Or just submitting a form and waiting (like you would for a library card)?

What are the punishments for folks that carry without having a license in place? American sentences in court are a whole lot stronger for most crimes than up here but I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around the concept of putting my piece on my hip and going to the grocery store.

Does it have to be completely concealed or can it be in a holster.

So many questions...


----------



## Todd

b-diddy said:


> Great Link! Thanks!


 No problem.



b-diddy said:


> What's involved in getting a license to carry?


I can only speak for NC, since all the states vary. Here we take an 8 hour course covering basic, basic firearm safety and the laws governing using deadly force. Then you take a test. Additionally you have a shooting qualification. If you pass both the test and the qual, you get a certificate. You take the certificate to the sheriff's office, turn in you cert, a set of fingerprints, your application, and your money. Then wait, wait, wait. They have 90 days here to decide. During that time they are conducting all the background checks on you. Provided you're not a criminal, as NC is a shall issue state, you get your permit. It's valid for 5 years. Then all you need to do is pay the renewal fee.



b-diddy said:


> What are the punishments for folks that carry without having a license in place?


 Couldn't tell ya, since I've never even thought of carrying without a license, so I've never looked it up. But I'm sure, like every other answer I have for you, I bet it varies by state.



b-diddy said:


> Does it have to be completely concealed or can it be in a holster.


 Again, varies by state. If the state has open carry, you can carry it on your hip. If there is no open carry, you need to have it concealed.


----------



## b-diddy

Todd said:


> No problem.
> 
> I can only speak for NC, since all the states vary. Here we take an 8 hour course covering basic, basic firearm safety and the laws governing using deadly force. Then you take a test. Additionally you have a shooting qualification. If you pass both the test and the qual, you get a certificate. You take the certificate to the sheriff's office, turn in you cert, a set of fingerprints, your application, and your money. Then wait, wait, wait. They have 90 days here to decide. During that time they are conducting all the background checks on you. Provided you're not a criminal, as NC is a shall issue state, you get your permit. It's valid for 5 years. Then all you need to do is pay the renewal fee.
> 
> Couldn't tell ya, since I've never even thought of carrying without a license, so I've never looked it up. But I'm sure, like every other answer I have for you, I bet it varies by state.
> 
> Again, varies by state. If the state has open carry, you can carry it on your hip. If there is no open carry, you need to have it concealed.


Thanks for all the info Todd. Reminds me of the Arrogant Worms Song, "Wouldn't it be great if everybody had a gun". (You should all DL it for a good laugh!)

I want to do some research and see what's involved in bringing guns back from across the line. I'm off to Vegas in a couple of weeks for my Stag party and American prices are a LOT better than what we've got here. Any Canadians on this forum who have bought from "the other side of the tracks"?


----------



## TcRoc

1 in the chamber at all times


----------



## GunnBugg

Condition 1 all the time. In my home, in my car, everywhere. I don't want to wish I'd have had enough time to draw, pull the slide to the rear, aim and fire...or worse, forget to pull the slide to the rear. Plus, the gun is always loaded, so if you can remember how to clear,,,and don't have booger hook issues, then no NDs.

Also, very astute points on the set backs. I avoid that by never unloading my gun. I change mags every week, but the slide stays forward and never has to chamber another round unless I take my carrier to the boom boom room.


----------



## DefiantSix

> How do you Carry your XD?


In my hands, with the front and rear sights alligned with my dominant eye.

Why, you carry with yer toes?


----------



## themayer78

Not carrying yet, going to the class next week. Will carry with one in the pipe when I leave the house. At home it's full mag, empty chamber. My XD is within reach when I am asleep and I'm sure my dogs will give me enough of a heads up to get one chambered.


----------



## Natureboypkr

spacedoggy said:


> If you don't carry with one in the chamber, why carry at all. You will never know if and when and what and how many. When I did carry one of my XD's, had three at one time, I would lock the slide back, drop a round in, close the slide and load a full magazine. Why do I drop one in like I do? Good question. To save the life of my bullet and I believe it's a safer way. A few days back this guy at my range empty his pistol so he could shoot range rounds and I saw that his round was pushed in half way. He did not see a problem until I explain pressure to him and he had a very good chance of killing himself. It was a 40. He now load like I do.


Good point because carrying a gun around without it being 'cocked and locked' is like carrying around a really expensive paper weight.


----------



## Joeywhat

All my guns are loaded and ready to go. If I have an ND from mishandling one of them, I probably don't deserve to own a gun in the first place. It's not _that_ hard to keep your finger off the trigger.


----------



## SlowSIG_Newsome

I've learned that I *MIGHT* have time to take the safety off - let alone chamber a round.

"Cocked, locked, ready to rock!"


----------



## Vanguard1987

I'm glad you mentioned Para. I like the idea of that Light Dual Action trigger as opposed to cocked and locked, seems like a good compromise and the trigger pull feels pretty good (dry fired in the store, that is). 

How-ev-ah, the XD's and XDM are sweet guns so I don't know what to get. That XD 9mm compact really caught my eye yesterday. 

Doesn't seem to be much reported about the Paras around here. I'd be curious to hear from anyone who could report Springfield vs. Para from their experiences.


----------



## leftseat

One in the chamber which means it is ready to use. I can't understand why anyone would carry any other way.


----------



## XD9OD

always 1 in the pipe.


----------



## BigMatt

I heard XD's SUCK! j/k


----------



## tekhead1219

BigMatt said:


> I heard XD's SUCK! j/k


Don't believe everything you hear!!:buttkick:


----------



## babs

BigMatt said:


> I heard XD's SUCK! j/k


:smt108 
Hey pass me one o' those before they're all gone.. 
It's close enough to Friday.
I gotta bottle opener somewhere. Lemme look. :anim_lol:


----------



## BeefyBeefo

babs said:


> :smt108
> Hey pass me one o' those before they're all gone..
> It's close enough to Friday.
> I gotta bottle opener somewhere. Lemme look.


:anim_lol::smt023


----------



## crinko

*one in the hole*

mine is loaded at all times like someone else said why carry if its not locked and loaded, just remember might not be enough time to rack the slide !!!!!!!!!:smt023


----------



## Jerbear

If you really want to know, go to a range that has a tactical training class.
See if your idea of an empty pipe is a good idea. The range I go to has Tactical Tuesdays, you go through about 175 rounds in 35 minutes. You need at least two mags and a speed loader. 
There is no time to reload, the instructor goes trough a series of drills and when you leave, you know you have been through some serious training. 

The first time I took the class we did hostage shooting, you need to take out the hostage taker in the forehead, at around 10 yards.5 shots in 3 seconds. No rounds in the hostage, no flyers, all = lawsuit. 

Now you go into "shoot no shoot" drills. The instructor sets the targets on edge and if it faces you you shoot, if it turns away from you you don't shoot, all the while the range officers are yelling just the opposite in your ear.

A quick reload and into a carjacking scenario, shooting from a sitting position. Quick reload and go into a charging intruder scenario, unload your clip into the target before it gets to you from 10 yards out. You may think that's far but it's not. All in all you come away with new perspective on what you need to train for during your range time. I go whenever I can, just to see if I have gotten better.

Remember any holes outside of the silhouette is a lawsuit. That is the kicker, you are getting yelled at all the while you try to keep your composure and shoot in the target where the instructor wants the hits.

They also have lights out Thursday nights. 1 hour before close they turn out the lights so you can practice with your night sights & flashlight or lasers. Perfect for low light underground garage scenario.


----------



## VAMarine

_Regarding my XD..._

I carry one in the chamber:

At home, on the roam, I carry one in the chamber while on the can, I carry one in the chamber in the van, I carry one in the chamber while out and about and always while eating out (like at restaurants you pervs), I carry one in the chamber at movies and while carrying out my daily duties. I carry one in the chamber while running, I carry one in the chamber while working, I've even been known to carry one in the chamber while napping....

The only time my gun is empty (Yes I consider an empty chamber to be an empty gun) is while it's not in use in the safe.

If it's not ready to go at a moments notice, it's useless.


----------



## BT2Flip

VAMarine said:


> _Regarding my XD..._
> 
> I carry one in the chamber:
> 
> At home, on the roam, I carry one in the chamber while on the can, I carry one in the chamber in the van, I carry one in the chamber while out and about and always while eating out (like at restaurants you pervs), I carry one in the chamber at movies and while carrying out my daily duties. I carry one in the chamber while running, I carry one in the chamber while working, I've even been known to carry one in the chamber while napping....
> 
> The only time my gun is empty (Yes I consider an empty chamber to be an empty gun) is while it's not in use in the safe.
> 
> If it's not ready to go at a moments notice, it's useless.


this is true for me as well...
HOWEVER ... one time I needed a "BANG" and all I got was a "click"

that will never happen again !:smt023 :smt1099


----------



## will

VAMarine said:


> _Regarding my XD..._
> 
> I carry one in the chamber:
> 
> At home, on the roam, I carry one in the chamber while on the can, I carry one in the chamber in the van, I carry one in the chamber while out and about and always while eating out (like at restaurants you pervs), I carry one in the chamber at movies and while carrying out my daily duties. I carry one in the chamber while running, I carry one in the chamber while working, I've even been known to carry one in the chamber while napping....
> 
> The only time my gun is empty (Yes I consider an empty chamber to be an empty gun) is while it's not in use in the safe.
> 
> If it's not ready to go at a moments notice, it's useless.


What he said.


----------



## twaner

I actually used to carry one in the chamber until I accidentily shot mine off in my kitchen. I know, brain fart and I was a newbie at the time but I lock myself out of my house and car all the time so I don't brag to being perfect. I don't live in a war zone and still know the odds of me being jumped by armed intruders is greater then me accidentally shooting the gun is why I would rather take the time to chamber my weapon during a situation then have the advantage of a quicker draw. That's only my specific situation and don't have any condescending view of others preferences. You have to know your own situation and preferences to know what is right for you.


----------



## twolfe84

I carry with round in the in the chamber on my hip. Better to have to be ready then to fumble around if the shit hits the fan!!!!


----------



## Tombstone17

Read at home but locked in the safe!!!!!!


----------



## Chesty21

A gun is just not much use when it is empty!


----------



## XD Sub-Compact

Todd said:


> Assuming you're able to get to the shotty, that is. Someone kicks in your door while you're making breakfast, odds are you're not going to have the long gun leaning against the the stove. I'd rather have the XD on my hip and be able to fight my way to the long gun as opposed to asking a home invader to hang on a second while I go arm myself.


Where the hell do you live? If you are making breakfast and the door gets kicked in (broad daylight) you need to seriously think about some fully automatic weapons. And a black belt. :numbchuck:


----------



## XD Sub-Compact

twaner said:


> I actually used to carry one in the chamber until I accidentily shot mine off in my kitchen. I know, brain fart and I was a newbie at the time but I lock myself out of my house and car all the time so I don't brag to being perfect. I don't live in a war zone and still know the odds of me being jumped by armed intruders is greater then me accidentally shooting the gun is why I would rather take the time to chamber my weapon during a situation then have the advantage of a quicker draw. That's only my specific situation and don't have any condescending view of others preferences. You have to know your own situation and preferences to know what is right for you.


^THis is how I will handle my CCW.. In my area, when I pull this bad ass out just about everyone within 20 feet of me is gonna be screamin and hitting the deck. I dont think the extra second to rack er up is gonna slow me down from ventilating the crap out of the assailant. That's just my wussy suburb area though. I feel for some of you guys after reading this post.


----------



## Todd

XD Sub-Compact said:


> Where the hell do you live? If you are making breakfast and the door gets kicked in (broad daylight) you need to seriously think about some fully automatic weapons. And a black belt. :numbchuck:


I live in a very "safe" area in the suburbs. But I don't live in delusional la-la land that crime and violence only happen at night, to bad people, and in bad areas of town. Therefore I am prepared (gun on the hip or within reach) at all times.



XD Sub-Compact said:


> In my area, when I pull this bad ass out just about everyone within 20 feet of me is gonna be screamin and hitting the deck. I dont think the extra second to rack er up is gonna slow me down from ventilating the crap out of the assailant. That's just my wussy suburb area though.


For a novice shooter and someone who has yet to CC, you certainly are well on your way. :smt171:smt171:smt171


----------



## webdevtj

I must say that I have my concerns about carrying my .40 xd cocked and locked everywhere I go. The thought of an accidental discharge is not comforting, but neither is getting shot while trying to chamber one. I'm guessing "hey my bad, let me chamber one real fast" just wont work... I like my XD, but I'm thinking a 1911 is in my future!


----------



## BeefyBeefo

XD Sub-Compact said:


> when I pull this bad ass out


:roll::smt017:roll:



Todd said:


> :smt171:smt171:smt171


I saw the sign in the sky. Did you call? :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## BeefyBeefo

webdevtj said:


> I must say that I have my concerns about carrying my .40 xd cocked and locked everywhere I go. The thought of an accidental discharge is not comforting, but neither is getting shot while trying to chamber one. I'm guessing "hey my bad, let me chamber one real fast" just wont work... I like my XD, but I'm thinking a 1911 is in my future!


There is a lot that has to happen for an XD to fire a round. If the gun is in a good holster and you have half of a brain, you'll be fine. :smt033

A 1911 with the hammer cocked behind the primer on a live round would make you feel better just because it has a "manual" safety? :watching:


----------



## Todd

BeefyBeefo said:


> I saw the sign in the sky. Did you call? :anim_lol::anim_lol:


You're too far away. I need an east coast ninja.


----------



## webdevtj

My thought process for the 1911 is that it is much easier to simply cock the gun while drawing it than it is to draw, chamber, then shoot.. Also, I'm not currently a parent, but in the event that changes, I'm thinking a kid grabbing a loaded/chambered XD is probably in more danger than one grabbing a single action that they would have to know to cock. (I know, the gun should be out of their reach, just saying worst case scenario)


----------



## Todd

webdevtj said:


> My thought process for the 1911 is that it is much easier to simply cock the gun while drawing it than it is to draw, chamber, then shoot.. Also, I'm not currently a parent, but in the event that changes, I'm thinking a kid grabbing a loaded/chambered XD is probably in more danger than one grabbing a single action that they would have to know to cock. (I know, the gun should be out of their reach, just saying worst case scenario)


You do not carry a 1911 pistol in Condition 2, period. You carry a 1911 in Condition 1 or Condition 3. Depending on the model, you run the risk of the gun discharging if it is dropped or hit hard. You also can discharge the gun when you are lowering the hammer down onto a live cartridge. If you want a gun that you can have a live cartridge in the chamber with the hammer down, look at getting one with a decocker and skip the 1911.

As the parent of two boys, 6 & 2, I will tell you that if you have guns in the house, they belong in one of two places; they are locked up or on your person, in your control. You *NEVER* rely on the gun, whether it is the safety or the cocking of a hammer, to keep your kids safe. That responsibility lies squarely on your shoulders and not on the design of the gun. If the gun is in a safe, the kids can't get it. If the gun is on you, and your kids can disarm you, then you shouldn't be carrying a firearm.


----------



## babs

Well I guess I gotta read this whole thread now since I found a solid deal on a 45 compact yesterday at the show. yeeeehaw! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Or maybe not, as I kinda figure there's only one way to carry an XD and it be useful if needed quickly.. cocked and locked.

And the wife says keep the Sig.. she likes it. Whata keeper!!!


----------



## Todd

babs said:


> And the wife says keep the Sig.. she likes it. Whata keeper!!!


You wife sounds like a wise woman. :smt033


----------



## babs

hehe.. Yeah she said she likes the grip feel and shooting the Sig.. Glad I finally got her to the range that day. :smt033


----------



## YFZsandrider

XD Sub-Compact said:


> In my area, when I pull this bad ass out just about everyone within 20 feet of me is gonna be screamin and hitting the deck. I dont think the extra second to rack er up is gonna slow me down from ventilating the crap out of the assailant. That's just my wussy suburb area though. I feel for some of you guys after reading this post.


That's fine... but don't ever plan on using that when someone already has one pulled on you. Think about every imaginable situation with regards to your concealment. I would only carry when away from the house, until I was washing my car in the driveway and heard pop, pop, pop a few houses down, when the driveby car drove past me no more than 20 feet away, just seconds later. Sure makes you feel vulnerable. Luckily, they drove right past me, but it could have been much worse.

Point being- that if the day does come, God forbid. You don't know what the situation will be or how much warning you'll have. I don't know about your gun, but mine gives out quite an attention getter when racked! That alone, givin the circumstance, might be the worst sound you want coming from your direction!!.... to each his own, but just something to think about.

EX DEEEEEEEE!


----------



## babs

Given the XD's single-action design, grip safety, trigger-safety setup.. I can't see why you'd want to have it in duty (on your hip ready to protect) in any other mode than it's design.. Cocked and Locked. 

Taking a closer look and talking to those that carry 1911's, I can see even with those once you understand the carry conditions of those weapons, they're meant for one mode for quick protect mode.. hammer back, safety on, ready to roll at split-second notice. 

Like the XD, the holster protects the trigger, the hand off the gun protects the grip safety and the firing pin block engaged (for those with that mechanism) is THE design for these weapons. 

If I were carrying it in ready-mode in the john, on the street, in an alley, in a car, or wherever.. I will have that little firing pin indicator showing and that chamber indicator up showing one in the pipe.


----------



## YFZsandrider

Yup!!


----------



## Guest

My friend carries his xd45 on his hip and keeps it without one in the chamber. Personally I think the xd has enough safeties to safely carry it with one in the chamber. If not mistaken, it has the grip safety, the trigger safety, and the most important safety (the person carrying)


----------



## YFZsandrider

firing block too right?, so its only going off if the trigger/grip safeties are hit in successsion


----------



## Jerbear

Cocked and on my hip at all times while I'm awake. Holstered on my bed at night. I used the holster that came with the XDm and zip tied it to my bed post. Works very well.


----------



## YFZsandrider

Jerbear said:


> Holstered on my bed at night. I used the holster that came with the XDm and zip tied it to my bed post. Works very well.


I thought about doing something like that. I was gonna get a hip holster and screw it to the bottom of my night stand, but I think I'll try using the one it came with.


----------



## stickhauler

But you'd have to activate both to make the pistol fire, that's damn near impossible unless you're:
1. Holding it in your hand with the grip safty engaged.
2. You're squeezing the trigger.


----------



## YFZsandrider

Why do people complain about the grip safety?? I don't ever see it as something I even think about. When you hold the gun, its activated, period. I find XD's to have very well configured and sensible safeties incorporarted into their operation


----------



## stickhauler

*I'm Not Complaining...*

Matter of fact, that was a feature that made me like the XD maybe a little more, as it is like the grip safety of the 1911, the first handgun I ever had any experience with. It's maybe a little reassuring to me as a matter of fact. It makes it "feel right" to me.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

A XD's safety features are plenty good enough to carry it safely. And there's no problem with them. I mean. It's not going off unless it's in your hand and the trigger is pulled. Can't get any easier than that.


----------



## Green Teeth

Great topic guys. I've been debating the chambered or not for a long time with my XDm 40. Keep posting because I'm still undecided.


----------



## YFZsandrider

Green Teeth said:


> Great topic guys. I've been debating the chambered or not for a long time with my XDm 40. Keep posting because I'm still undecided.


If you're dabating, ask yourself this- "What is the reason for carrying without a round chambered?"


----------



## ROBINPA

As a new XD-40 owner i have been debating this with myself , there is no doubt in a defense situation there will not be time to rack a round but as a long time wheel gun user i really worry about a accidental discharge without a manual safety . i suppose with more experience and familiarity with it i will become comfortable.


----------



## stickhauler

ROBINPA said:


> As a new XD-40 owner i have been debating this with myself , there is no doubt in a defense situation there will not be time to rack a round but as a long time wheel gun user i really worry about a accidental discharge without a manual safety . i suppose with more experience and familiarity with it i will become comfortable.


But considering the fact you have two safeties on a XD platform, I wouldn't be so concerned.


----------



## tateb24

Carry it locked and loaded. In a self defense situation, you won't have time to pull the slide.


----------



## SARGeek

*Good thoughts*

I've always carried without one under the hammer. Old school safety with revolvers that didn't have transfer bars... You really could get one to fire by dropping it on the muzzle.

Newer safety feature in firearms have come a long way. In many respects I think some of the safety feature may be where some of the best innovation has occurred in firearms design over the last several decades. I feel very confident that I can carry my XD safely with one up the pipe so long as it's in a proper holster or some other container that doesn't allow anything to get caught inside the trigger guard.

Since most of my carry is on the woods and since animals are usually faster than people I am seriously reconsidering my carry methods in this regard.

Thanks for the great ideas! The decision is mine but the input is valuable!

SARGeek

EDIT: I might add that with a wheel gun I felt it was less of an issue since either cocking the hammer or shooting double-action allowed getting the gun into action without undue delay. Main argument for one under the hammer was having the extra round in the gun. -SG


----------



## dondavis3

Carry loaded (fully) on my hip in holster.

:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911

Joeshwa24 said:


> So I'm wondering how you guys carry your XD's. I have only ever had 1911's to this point and always carried cocked and locked. Well that's not really an option on the XD you ether have a round chambered and rely only on the Grip and trigger safety or you must rack a round when you pull. When I'm at home I keep the chamber empty and when I am walking around town with it I keep one in the chamber, So what do you guys do?


I carry all my pistols no matter the make with one in the pipe.
There is a video on one of the forums I go to where a shop owner dies during a robbery or a hit or something like that, because he did not keep a round chambered. You can see the shop owner trying several times trying to get a round racked in to the chamber so he can shoot back but does it to late. Only after he is shot several times.
I have been carrying for years this way because you never know when, or what the situation will be, and will you have the presence of mind to rack that round, do you have the precious second or two it might take to get that done. etc.
Carry one in the chamber and you never have to worry about that.


----------



## terryger

concealed


----------

